# Some tips would be great :)



## Silverwing (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello everyone! I need a little help with my two budgies, Keeko and Keelie. I've had them both for a year, and I got them at the same time so they have always been together. I tried to bond with them a little when I first got them, but then some things came up and I didn't spend much time with them, other than cleaning their cage and attempting to get them to step up on my finger, so they basically have had no human interaction until the past four months. I seriously regret that now. I really want to develop a strong bond with them still, and I'm willing to work hard and keep at it. I have made some progress over the past month or so though. I've let them out of their cage a few times, and have gotten them both to stand on my finger. Keelie is more friendly, and will step up more easily while it takes more prompting to get Keeko to do so. They both usually jump off after a short minute however. Today I left their cage open as I did my homework on my bed, and after an hour or so they both flew out voluntarily and perched on my windowsill. I let them stay there for a couple hours as I did my homework, and every now and then I got them to step up for a few seconds. It was difficult to get them back inside their cage though. I'm planning on buying a little playground for them to play on outside of the cage, and I would like to introduce some fruits and veggies to their diet. Is what I'm doing ok so far? Is there anything more I could do to get them to trust me? Also what is the best way to introduce them to new foods?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi it is never too late to get more friendly with your budgies, having two of them will make it a little harder as they are bonded to each other and that is a species thing as well.
I will provide you with a few links to read through. Make sure you check out the other area's of the forum , Bonding and Training is a place to start for you.
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/40825-bonding-training-tips-click-here.html
http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/32259-ways-serve-fruits-vegetables.html


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. I don't think it's too late to work with them and make up for lost time. It sounds like Keeko and Keelie are 
somewhat tame by your description, so with some of the links Cathy provided and patient persistence on your part, progress will be made. 
Would love to see some pic's of your little friends.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It's great you've decided to start spending more time with your budgies now. :thumbsup: Cathy's given you some good links to help you with Taming and Bonding. You will find plenty of information regarding introducing new foods when you review the stickies at the top of the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum. 

We'd love to see some pictures of Keeko and Keelie if you have some you'd like to share. hoto:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Silverwing (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you guys very much for the advice and the links! They helped a ton!  I think I'll try millet training a bit, because Keeko and Keelie have had it before and loved it. Here are a couple pics of my little friends that I took a couple days ago; it was the first time I got them to be near me for longer than a couple minutes. Hopefully this works and you guys will be able to see the pics haha! Keeko is the yellow and green budgie and Keelie is the blue and white one. =3


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...some very pretty budgies, and they do not look like they mind interaction at all. Thank's for sharing...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

They are lovely and I must agree with Randy, they are both very calm and happy where they are I am sure you will have lots of fun and happiness bonding and training with these two cuties. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.:budgie:


----------



## Silverwing (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you!  I'm definitely looking forward to growing closer to them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Lilly and :welcome: to the forums! 

Keelie and Keeko are both adorable and it seems they're really starting to develop a bond with you  

I can't wait to hear more about them, and if you have questions after reading through the links provided by Deborah, we'd be happy to help 

Hope to see you and the budgies around the forums! :wave:


----------

